# VAG Code 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low



## Schloss (Feb 4, 2003)

Been having problems with boost cutting out around 4800rpm. Occurs more than 50% of the time. Started after K04 upgrade. I've checked out everything I can think of and more.
Don't know if this is related or not but this code has been thrown about 3 times since the install of the K04 about a month and half ago.
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
What exactly is the cause of this? TIA


----------



## volks_r_us (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: VAG Code 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low (Schloss)*

Normally I get those kind of code when I change the Battery of with a dead battery 
Have you check you battery connections ?


----------



## Schloss (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VAG Code 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low (volks_r_us)*

Was this a total brain fart or what?








Does the ECU throw a code every time the battery is disconnected? Though I don't recall having ever seen this code before, that would make sense. I have been disconnecting the battery while testing various things.
That answers that... but unfortunately I am no closer to solving my boost problems. Thank you for providing me with the ever elusive obvious explanation. I tend to miss the simple stuff sometimes.


----------



## volks_r_us (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: VAG Code 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low (Schloss)*

everytime you unplug the battery ...Yep
For the rest







well If you dont get other code It's probably a mecanical problem or a vaccum those 1.8t are really fossy with vaccum 


_Modified by volks_r_us at 8:35 AM 2-18-2005_


----------



## Schloss (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VAG Code 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low (volks_r_us)*

Nope... no other codes. Vac/boost leak was one of the first things tested. Vac side of gauge reads normal and test showed held pressure fine. Replaced a few lines that looked questionable anyways.
ECU being sent out today for software re-install. Thanks again.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: VAG Code 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage Too Low (Schloss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schloss* »_Does the ECU throw a code every time the battery is disconnected? 

Terminal 30 is the (+) terminal on the starter motor. It's what the (+) lead of the battery is connected to. When you disconnect the battery or it goes dead, the ECU senses that the voltage going to the starter is too low and logs the code.
Gary


----------



## lumpy3551 (Mar 1, 2015)

Terminal 30 Just means constant hot even key off. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

